# It's been four months......



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

But I still miss her every single day. She was my heart dog, and never left my side. Her golden smile never left her face, and she never had a bad day. She'll always be a part of my heart.

Tess 6/11/98 - 6/21/11


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss. They seem to take a big chunk of your heart when they leave, don't they? Godspeed sweet Tess.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a pretty girl... just remember, she's with you still.. only now on silent paws. Hugs.


----------



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

I love that.......silent paws.....thank you....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet girl, I am sorry you lost her. It takes time to get used to the pain.
Rest in peace sweet Tess.


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

She is so very beautiful and I know how you feel.I miss my Kula every single day and I'm so very sorry for your loss....hugs


----------



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh my....I see Tess and Kula were very close in age. I'm so sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. I wish that I had words to make it easier, but many of us are going through the same empty pain you are feeling. At least we can help each other in need. Sending many hugs.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Tess will always be with you, because she is nestled in the very safest place of all - in your heart.

Sleep softly Tess


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl and is with you always. I know how hard it is and how much you miss her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a beauty she was. HUGS...missing them is so hard, but she's with you, looking over you and waiting until you meet again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tess was such a beautiful girl, the anniversaries are so hard. We lost our boy in Feb., each month has gotten a little easier, but their loss never really goes away because they have such a huge piece of your heart. 

Tess will always be with you because she will forever live in your heart and her memories are a part of your soul and a part of who you are. 

I know my life has been so much richer by sharing it with my boy for 15.5 years. 

I hope you will be able to open your heart to another golden when you are ready. I did shortly after I lost my boy, I had too much love to give not to share it with another golden boy. 


God bless sweet Tess.


----------

